# Divine's Work Of Art. (Leo) with handler Rachel



## LarryS (Jun 6, 2014)

Rachel and Leo posing for casual pics after judging at the 2014 Maltese National in Louisville,Ky.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So very beautiful!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lovely photo! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:chili:Both you and Angie must be so proud!!! Leo is so stunning!! Congratulations! Well done!!:aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Leo is gorgeous! Hope to see you guys next year in Chicago...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

He showed fabulously! It was a joy to watch!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Leo is breathtaking...congrats!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is breathtakingly beautiful:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful and congratulations!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Absolutely and incredibly stunning!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats he's stunning!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Way to go Leo!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations! A beautiful little guy, for sure! I hope to see him show sometime.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LEO is Stunning, congrats to all of you


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Larry, great to see you here! Congrats to you and Angie and Kathy and Rachael. This was a joy to watch.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

What an absolutely gorgeous pup! I love his eyes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## LarryS (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks to you all. And, Carina, it is not so much that I was away from this site completely, I just didn't see a need to make a post. You, Stacy, and others here (I am so going to get in trouble for leaving someone out) seem to make sure that a Breeder's perspective is maintained in a fair manner here. I had another username here many years ago and used to post from time to time. I still have lurked here for all these years. But, someone (Sandybaby) that got a little female from us posted here that she had named her baby Pebbles and I just felt compelled to respond to her. That's when I realized that my old user name had either been removed due to lack of activity - or that I had simply forgotten it (which is altogether possible). So I just started over with a new user name.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a beautiful little boy Leo is! 

Just out of curiosity... is "Divine's Work of Art" called "Leo" after Leonardo da Vinci? I'm wondering because that's my favorite classic artist, who produced many divine works of art.


----------



## LarryS (Jun 6, 2014)

Yep, exactly, We picked out the name we wanted as his registered name (Divine's Work of Art) and then had to pick out a suitable call name. For exactly the same reason you mentioned, Leonardo da Vinci was a natural choice. Besides, he also looked like a Leo (lion) when he was little. Even as a baby he had tons of hair and reminded us of a little lion with a mane.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Incredibly beautiful, wow!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He is so beautiful! Congratulations on your win at Nationals, I certainly hope you will continue to "lurk" and occasionally post! Big Divine fan here!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Leo is absolutely stunning!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations! Lovely boy for sure!!! I really enjoy breeder comments on here, so keep the posts coming


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love Leo, I really do. And I love watching Rachel show him, making sure that he shows himself. That was a really nice line up and a very nice win - and I got teary eyed watching Rachel's reaction! Congrats on a gorgeous dog and a great team!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

LarryS said:


> Yep, exactly, We picked out the name we wanted as his registered name (Divine's Work of Art) and then had to pick out a suitable call name. For exactly the same reason you mentioned, Leonardo da Vinci was a natural choice. Besides, he also looked like a Leo (lion) when he was little. Even as a baby he had tons of hair and reminded us of a little lion with a mane.


Ah :wub: Well, "Mike" would have worked, to, for Michaelangelo, or "Raph" for Raphael, but Leo is my favorite. :wub:

Little Leo is most definitely a Devine Work of Art. :wub::wub:


----------

